# UK Coastal Radio Stations



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Not sure if this site has made the radio forum or not but some very nostalgic images when the service was in full swing.

http://www.coastalradio.org.uk/ukstations/ukstations.html


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Another site with a complete 1987 coastal radio service, ship inspection roll call..

http://www.family-richards.org.uk/bryans_world/ships_radio.htm


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

R651400 said:


> Another site with a complete 1987 coastal radio service, ship inspection roll call..
> 
> http://www.family-richards.org.uk/bryans_world/ships_radio.htm


They were both interesting sites. I found the info about Miranda interesting as I was at Burnhamradio when she was on station. I used to volunteer to keep watch on her during the night and used the peace and quiet to study my French and German for the Barrier exam in the Post Office. (I passed thanks to Miranda)

I was at GNI after that and the info about the new station was interesting. I was at the 'old' station and went up to the new one during and after it opened. (Shook hands with Lord Mountbatten at the opening!)


----------

